# New M3P Owner Question



## Kimilions (3 mo ago)

Getting use to the sounds and feels of my new M3P and loving it so far. 

This morning I went on an on ramp and gave it a bit of throttle and felt a light knock/bump under the heal on my foot on the throttle. 

Didn’t feel like a bump in the road type of thing more from the floor of the car. I know the battery expands and makes sounds etc when getting warm, but can you feel this?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’ve had the battery pack expand/contract while supercharging. I’ve also heard the same sounds when my kids drop a heavy bag on the floor in the backseat. Don’t think I’ve ever heard the sound from the front.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

What I hear are valves opening and closing and it can be surprisingly loud. It's possible that one of them is under the floor around the accelerator pedal.


----------



## Kimilions (3 mo ago)

It wasn’t audible, just felt.


----------



## Kimilions (3 mo ago)

shareef777 said:


> I’ve had the battery pack expand/contract while supercharging. I’ve also heard the same sounds when my kids drop a heavy bag on the floor in the backseat. Don’t think I’ve ever heard the sound from the front.


It wasn't audible, just feel.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

My Model X, it has a very slight rumble on acceleration. I spoke with a SC Tech and he said hard acceleration is the highest torque and it will exhibit that. The MX and I believe S have variable suspension which puts the half shafts in a variety of positions, causing thumping if set on high or extra high. Not sure this helps, but likely normal.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

shareef777 said:


> I’ve had the battery pack expand/contract while supercharging. I’ve also heard the same sounds when my kids drop a heavy bag on the floor in the backseat. Don’t think I’ve ever heard the sound from the front.


Funny you mention that... I was supercharging the other day, which I RARELY do, and I kept hearing a single knock about every few minutes that I could also feel in the floor under my feet.


----------



## Dezertracer (Nov 8, 2021)

I also have heard the sound when supercharging, which is rarely do...

--John


----------

